# Heladera Patrick No Frost o lo que un fabricante no deberia hacer.



## aquileslor (Ago 4, 2013)

Poseo una heladera Patrick no frost, mod:   225L 2P BCA HPK310 NFB,    comprada hace un poco mas de un año. Se descompuso, no funciona y como tengo garantía extendida por dos años, llamé el service. Vinieron y querían llevarse la heladera porque la garantía extendida es un seguro y tienen que informar todos los pasos hechos. Les dije que no porque tengo una mala experiencia con ese service y me quisieron engañar anteriormente con un una video, mejor dicho quisieron engañar al seguro cobrando mas de lo que costaba el video y ni siquiera lo abrieron porque el sello de garantía estaba intacto. Demás está decir que pedí me devolvieran el video. ( si a alguien le interesa les describo la falla, que aquí no viene al caso).
Me dije: ahora la heladera es mia, no del service y me dispuse a desarmarla, porque como es electrónica y esa es mi profesión de adopción, busqué la forma de hacerlo. Para desarmarla hay que sacar solo seis tornillos. Y allí advierto la primera falla del fabricante: uno es casi imposible sacarlo o reponerlo porque está en una especie de pozo. Con haber puesto “dos” tornillos, uno a cada costado del controlador, hubiera sido mucho mas fácil.
Mido la resistencia calefactora y los fusibles  térmicos  y el sensor y todo bien. Extraigo la plaqueta controladora para revisarla, hago la ingeniería inversa de la misma y me encuentro con la alimentación directa de los 220 V con la configuración tan común para alimentar los leds directo de 220V con un condensador de .33 x 250 al que le sigue un puente de 4 diodos, de montaje superficial y un zener de 24 V. Conecto la plaqueta a 220 V midiendo en el zener de 24. Mido 24 un instante y va bajando rápidamente  hasta llegar a unos 3 V. Oh, aquí está la falla. ¿ Como se les ocurre poner un condensador de 250V en la línea de 220? Cualquier electrónico sabe que eso es desastroso.
Pero como estos señores compraron las plaquetas en México, y como allí hay 110 V, esas plaquetas son para el mercado local o americano. Me pregunto: que les habría costado cambiar ese condensador por uno de 400V ?
Pero claro, aquí somos argentinos y nos aguantamos cualquier cosa. Por eso lo publico para ayudar a los que tengan el mismo problema, porque cuando no aguanten los condensadores, no tendrán heladera. 
Les aclaro que le puse uno de .47 x 400V de poliéster y le cambié el zener de 24 por uno de 5 vatios , para mas protección porque el que lleva parece ser de ½ W y las resistencias limitadoras del pico de carga del condensador son de 78 ohms en cada polo de la linea.
 Ahora estoy disfrutando de lo que parece ser una buena heladera que falló solo por la impericia del fabricante.
Si a los foristas les interesa, puedo subir fotos y lo que pude copiar del circuito, que lleva un Pic 12F685 para el control. Gracias por aguantarme esta larga charla.


----------



## exetv (Ago 4, 2013)

gracias por compartirlo, saludos


----------



## rascueso (Ago 4, 2013)

Interesante. gracias


----------



## analogico (Ago 5, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> falló solo por la impericia del fabricante.


puede que sea justo lo contrario


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 5, 2013)

> puede que sea justo lo contrario



para que utilices la "garantia", y despues decirte que fue mal uso!!!...
aquileslord dijo....


> Si a los foristas les interesa, puedo subir fotos y lo que pude copiar del circuito, que lleva un Pic 12F685 para el control.



seria bueno, tambien que describieras la falla, o sus sintomas...
gracias por el minitutorial!!


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 5, 2013)

Trataré de contestar a todos. La verdad que temía que los moderadores me borraran el tema porque hago alusión a una empresa en particular, pero veo que no me censuraron. Gracias.
El sintoma es como lo describen muchos en google: Deja de funcionar, la desenchufas un rato, la vuelves a enchufar y anda hasta que se para. Entonces, no arranca mas. Otra ves repites los pasos y anda hasta que se para. Un lío bárbaro. La dejé desenchufada un día entero como dicen por ahí en google, y ya no anduvo mas, quería arrancar y se paraba. Esto se corresponde con las mediciones que hice de la plaqueta.
Trato de subir las fotos, el circuito de la plaqueta y mediciones lo dejo para despues que pase todo en limpio. Les adelanto que no me llevo todavía con los Pics, por lo que no sé que hace el programa.
Si se conforman con las miniaturas, no hago el trabajo de subirlas en el texto.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 5, 2013)

> Si se conforman con las miniaturas, no hago el trabajo de subirlas en el texto.



por mi parte coforme, muchas gracias!


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 6, 2013)

no es culpa del fabricante, a menos que el "fabricante" sea 100% local, en este caso no creo, no conozco la marca, es culpa del emsablador, el emsamblador DEBERIA tener conocimiento de la parte de suministro electrico del pais en cuestion eh importar las partes acordes a los requisitos electro/tecnicos y fisicos de cada pais. Imaginar traer partes de un carro de U.K. y al emsamblarlo en Latinoamerica ohh sorpresa!!! Pero casos se dan y a eso se le llamaria INEPTITUD


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 6, 2013)

Les adjunto el circuito del PCB de la heladera.



Algo me falta pero con el apuro de tener la heladera funcionando no pude seguir. Me faltaría a donde va la pata 4 del Pic y el otro extremo del pote de control. Es muy difícil seguir bien el circuito porque está barnizado muy fuerte y tuve que usar dos alfileres para seguir las pistas. Ademas algunas de estas están escondidas por resistencias de montaje superficial ( todo es así) de cero ohm que usan para saltar pistas y las tapan.
Creo que el circuito funciona así: Al conectarse, espera unos segundos y se pone en marcha. Según la resistencia del termistor de 5 K para y arranca. En unas horas de trabajo tendría que acumularse hielo en el evaporador, que está en la parte de atrás del freezer, por lo que el programa daría la órden a la resistencia calefactora para que lo derrita, pero ella solo funciona si hay hielo en los caños que sería detectado por los 2 bimetálicos que están sobre el caño de entrada al evaporador. Todo eso en sentido general al observar el funcionamiento.
Les comento que para tener una aproximación medí un termistor Philips de 4,7 K, del cual no tengo ningún otro dato.: en ambiente, a 20 grados mide 5,5 K. En el interior de la heladera, a 5 grados, mide : 12,5 K y puesto en el freezer, no tengo con que medir la temperatura, mide 74 K. El sensor está colocado a la salida del freezer por una especie de tunel de telgopor.
Los terminalers de prueba no estaban colocados pero si marcados en el PCB, salvo el J 6 que lo agregué yo para poder medir fácilmente los 24 V de la fuente.
Bueno creo que con todo esto, puede el que lo necesite reparar alguna heladera del mismo fabricante. Hubiera querido pasar en limpio el circuito,pero se me hace complejo y no tengo tiempo para ello.


----------



## elmatirnr (Ene 6, 2015)

Lestor muy buen aporte, gracias a esto estoy arreglando mi heladera que es el mismo modelo, la placa es la misma, hasta esta marcado el fusible en la placa pero no esta puesto, parece que se ahorraban mucho. El problema de la mía era el que hacen todas, se empieza escuchando un ruido distinto del ventilador del freezer. Saco la tapa y la encuentro lleno de hielo. Pruebo resistencia, bimetalicos y bien. El motor andaba bien pero no cortaba nunca. Revisando la plaqueta me encuentro con que uno de los dos varistores, en la plaqueta marcados como var1 y var2, no andaba. Así que compre unos parecidos, un poco mas grandes ( nunca se consigue el mismo jeje)

Y los reemplaze. Conecte todo y esta andando. Razonando un poco, creo que el varistor se jo*robó* al recibir un pico de tensión. Si los que ensamblaron la heladera no se olvidaban voluntariamente de poner el fusible, lo único que hubiese tenido que hacer era cambiar el fusible y listo.
Por último, te quería preguntar, la resistencia se pone a funcionar cuando los bimetalicos detectan hielo? O es como las otras heladeras en las que el timer manda corriente a la resistencia cada 6 a 8 hs y esta se desactiva al abrirse los bimetalicos por ausencia de hielo?
Gracias por la ayuda, me ahorre unos buenos mangos con esto.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 7, 2015)

Y, los componentes críticos se van a ir "saltando" porque están dimensionados para 120 V !!! La resistencia debería funcionar cuando recibe el frío necesario. Y claro que se lo debe pasar el hielo. Chau, suerte y me alegro de que hayas solucioinado el problema. Feliz 2015... y vaya si lo necesitamos...


----------



## rolando general (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rolando y mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿ porqué ésta heladera trae 2 bimetálicos y si puede trabajar con uno solo?, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

No entendí lo de los "bimetálicos" ¿ Podrías ser mas explícito por favor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2019)

rolando general dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rolando y mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿ porqué ésta heladera trae 2 bimetálicos y si puede trabajar con uno solo?, gracias.



Unas bonitas imágenes serían una buena contribución al entendimiento


----------



## rolando general (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola, la heladera Patrick no frost trae en el evaporador dos bimetalicos en serie, mi pregunta es porqué trae 2 si las otras marcas solo 1 y si puede trabajar con uno solo ? Porque los probé a ambos y con frió no cierran el circuito . Pregunto para ponerle uno solo, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Los bimetálicos cierran a -5ºC , sólo verifica eso poniendolos en otro freezer y midiéndolos con un tester o en serie con lámpara y 220V y en serie con led y pilas.


----------



## facurdoy (Abr 8, 2022)

rolando general dijo:


> hola la heladera patrick no frost trae en el evaporador dos bimetalicos en serie mi pregunta es porque trae 2 si las otras marcas solo 1 .y si puede trabajar con uno solo ? porque los probe' a ambos y con frio no cierran el circuito . pregunto para ponerle uno solo. gracias


*¿ *Pudiste hacerlo andar con un solo bimetalico?*,* yo estoy en la misma, aunque fue diferente, como que no descongelaba, supongo que no activaba nunca la resistencia, en su momento*,* saque la resistencia y la enchufe al 220v y calentaba, pero nunca medi los bimetalicos p*OR *q*UE* no sabia como*.
P*asaron unos meses, o mas de un año as*í* que la descongelaba manualmente cada tanto p*OR *q*UE* se tapaba el conducto a la heladera y no enfriaba nada*.
H*asta que un día ambos bimetalicos se clavaron en cerrado e hicieron andar la resistencia hasta que derriti*ó* un poco la pared de atr*á*s y ahi desarme todo*.
L*a resistencia se dobló supongo que por el uso, y los dos bimetalicos están siempre cerrados,*.
L*os saque del circuito y los deje calentando horas a temp*eratura* ambiente y nunca deja de dar continuidad el multimetrol*.
T*ambi*é*n quer*í*a aprovechar para preguntar si hay algo mas en esta tarea que no estoy teniendo en cuenta...
*L*a resistencia siempre recibe corriente pero la cortan los bimetales hasta que se enfrian y se cierran y la dejan pasar? o desde la placa tiene que haber una señal que le diga, che activa el 220 por ese cable?

Saludos y gracias por la info.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

facurdoy dijo:


> *¿ *Pudiste hacerlo andar con un solo bimetalico?*,* yo estoy en la misma, aunque fue diferente, como que no descongelaba, supongo que no activaba nunca la resistencia, en su momento*,* saque la resistencia y la enchufe al 220v y calentaba, pero nunca medi los bimetalicos p*OR *q*UE* no sabia como*.
> P*asaron unos meses, o mas de un año as*í* que la descongelaba manualmente cada tanto p*OR *q*UE* se tapaba el conducto a la heladera y no enfriaba nada*.
> H*asta que un día ambos bimetalicos se clavaron en cerrado e hicieron andar la resistencia hasta que derriti*ó* un poco la pared de atr*á*s y ahi desarme todo*.
> L*a resistencia se dobló supongo que por el uso, y los dos bimetalicos están siempre cerrados,*.
> ...



Aquí, en Venezuela, solemos decir que alguien como vos, quiere meterse a brujo, sin conocer de hierbas...

Te sugiero que la lleves a un service.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Aquí, en Venezuela, solemos decir que alguien como vos, quiere meterse a brujo, sin conocer de hierbas...
> 
> Te sugiero que la lleves a un service.


Es el cuento de nunca acabar, cuando hay tareas de arreglos que se escapan de las manos a uno en determinada área, es mejor eso a hacer fundir el caro aparato.


----------

